# Falsche Angaben - legal???



## MasterTommmy (9 Juni 2008)

Meine Frage:
Ist es legal im Internet falsche Angaben zu machen???
D.h. bei Seiten, wo man nichts zahlen muss, also zB bei Registrationsformularen für Foren oder kostenlosen Tests???
Ich habe gehört man sollte ja nie seinen richtigen Namen nennen...
ok bei Seiten wie ebay muss man die richtige adresse angeben, aber wo muss man das nicht tun??? Wann ist es Urkundenfälschung o.ä...???
thx im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

Hallo,

wenn man sich bei einer (vermeintlich) kostenlosen Seite mit falschen Daten anmeldet, ist sowas nicht strafbar. Ich habe den passenden Link noch nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, liefere ich oder andere Mods nach 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

*FAQ: Internetvertragsfallen*
6.    Muss ich mit einer Betrugsanzeige rechnen, weil ich falsche Adress- oder Geburtsdaten angegeben habe?

Viele Betroffene haben bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben, weil sie mit ihren persönlichen Daten vorsichtig sind und sich vor allem vor Werbung schützen wollen. Allein dies rechtfertigt keinen Betrugsvorwurf. Nicht jede Lüge ist ein strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug. Ein solcher kommt von vornherein nur dann in Betracht, wenn man sich auf der Seite mit falschen Daten angemeldet hat, um den Betreiber zu schädigen. Wenn man also wusste, dass das Angebot etwas kostet, man aber durch die Angabe der falschen Daten der Zahlungspflicht entgehen wollte. Die Betroffenen müssten also Betrugsvorsatz gehabt haben. Dieser besteht jedoch nicht, wenn die Kosten übersehen wurden. Hier können die Seitenbetreiber auch nicht sagen: “Wenn ihr richtig hingeguckt hättet, hättet ihr den Preis gesehen.” Das genügt nicht, denn einen fahrlässigen Betrug gibt es nicht.


Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - VZ-Bereiche - FAQ: Internetvertragsfallen


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

:thumb: Dankeschön an den unbekannten Zulieferer.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## MasterTommmy (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

ja vielen dank!
zusammenfassend heißt das also ,dass man sich ruhig mit falschen angaben anmelden kann, wenn die seite nicht zahlungspflichtig ist oder der betreiber so schaden nehmen würde.

Ist es empfehlenswert sich unter falschen angaben anzumelden?
thx an mister unbekannt^^


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert sich unter falschen angaben anzumelden?


Generell ja! Diese Vorgehensweise wird sogar vom BSI empfohlen > HIER <: 





> Seien Sie zurückhaltend mit der * Weitergabe persönlicher Informationen*.



Was die Strafbarkeit angehet, so ist das im § 269 StGB geklärt. Hier heißt es: 





> Wer zur _*Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr*_ beweiserhebliche Daten so speichert oder verändert, daß bei ihrer Wahrnehmung eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde vorliegen würde, oder derart gespeicherte oder veränderte Daten gebraucht, wird ... bestraft.


Wenn also kein Rechtsverkehr in Anspruch genommen wird (und davon kann man mMn generell bei der Nutzung kostenloser Websites und Portale/Foren ausgehen) und man niemanden täuscht (dabei kann eine Maschine (z. B. auch eine Forensoftware) nicht getäuscht werden) so ist die Angabe von falschen oder Nonsendaten legitim.

Interessant wird es, wenn der Nutzer in der Annahme ist, dass ein kostenpflichtiges Projekt gratis sei. Da es dem Anbieter obliegt, den Preis gem. dem BGB deutlich darzustellen, befindet sich der Nutzer womöglich in einem Irrtum, wenn er den Preis einer Webseitennutzung nicht oder nicht hinreichend (versteckt in AGB) zur Kenntnis nimmt. Ein Vertrag ist damit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht gültig, es besteht keine Zahlungsverpflichtung und der Nutzer kann sich (wegen dem fehlenden Vorsatz zur Täuschung) nicht strafbar machen. Da man sich hier aber im Rechtsverkehr befindet, könnte  ein Nutzer u.U damit rechnen, dass er als Beschuldigter gilt und gegen ihn wegen dem Verdacht einer Straftat ermittelt wird. Dies gilt insbesondere dann, wenn Daten eines unbeteiligten Dritten verwendet wurden.


----------



## MasterTommmy (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

ah ok vielen dank für die antworten, insbesondere die letzte.

Absofort werde ich mich, wenn es nciht im Rechtsverkehr ist, mich mit allen Angaben anders anmelden.
 thx mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (lici) (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

und wenn in den AGB steht, dass es etwas kostet, man das aber überlesen hatte? Nun aber angekreuzt hat, dass man die AGB gelesen hat????


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

versteckte Preisangaben  tief in den AGB sind unwirksam. 
Preisangaben müssen deutlich erkennbar sein


----------



## jupiter (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*

Zu versteckte Preisangaben gibt es auch Gerichtsurteile.


----------

